# Yamaha Soavo 900SW



## Packetloss (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone got this subwoofer which is the new one from Yamaha?


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Packetloss said:


> Anyone got this subwoofer which is the new one from Yamaha?


I tried doing some looking into this model, but couldn't really find much in terms of measurements or reviews. I have had some time with other Yamaha subwoofers before and have never been impressed in a subjective or objective sense though. 

If you are looking for a new commercial subwoofer if you give us your budget, room size (WxDxH), listening habits and what you want from the sub as well as if you are willing to buy internet direct or just want to buy from a store I think you could get a far better subwoofer for your money just based on the price point of the Soavo.


----------



## Packetloss (Feb 1, 2008)

avaserfi said:


> I tried doing some looking into this model, but couldn't really find much in terms of measurements or reviews. I have had some time with other Yamaha subwoofers before and have never been impressed in a subjective or objective sense though.
> 
> If you are looking for a new commercial subwoofer if you give us your budget, room size (WxDxH), listening habits and what you want from the sub as well as if you are willing to buy internet direct or just want to buy from a store I think you could get a far better subwoofer for your money just based on the price point of the Soavo.



Thanks, i was offered the Soavo for half the retail price.

But i guess i know why the seller didn't want to have it anymore, he probably didn't like it.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Packetloss said:


> Thanks, i was offered the Soavo for half the retail price.
> 
> But i guess i know why the seller didn't want to have it anymore, he probably didn't like it.


Well for half the price the unit _might _be worth the money. If possible you should see if you can audition the sub in your home and see how you like it. While cost of an item doesn't alway dictate performance, if the company allows for a higher quality design with less compromise due to the higher price point you could very well be getting a good deal for your money.

At the same time you do have a point the person could be wanting to unload the sub out of dislike. It is hard to find out exactly what is going on with no experience with the sub :scratch:. 

Have you auditioned the sub yourself yet? If so what did you think?


----------



## Packetloss (Feb 1, 2008)

avaserfi said:


> Well for half the price the unit _might _be worth the money. If possible you should see if you can audition the sub in your home and see how you like it. While cost of an item doesn't alway dictate performance, if the company allows for a higher quality design with less compromise due to the higher price point you could very well be getting a good deal for your money.
> 
> At the same time you do have a point the person could be wanting to unload the sub out of dislike. It is hard to find out exactly what is going on with no experience with the sub :scratch:.
> 
> Have you auditioned the sub yourself yet? If so what did you think?


I have no dealer local that i can try it out so it's either chicken or egg.

What i don't like is the small 10" sub, i thought it was 12"


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont be fooled by a 10" driver. I have a sub with a 10" driver and its capable of going down to 20Hz at 106db so nothing to sneeze at. If its a long excursion 10" it can still do a good job.


----------



## venom.skorp (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a pair of these subwoofers, and paid AU$1500 each (retail is $2200 in Australia). Do yourself a favour and buy something else. I have an Energy subwoofer that I paid $300 for and are far better than these Soava 900SW Yamaha subs.

The main problem is that they both rattle, even at low volumes. The electronics inside is not designed well and vibrates when you are playing music or even worse during movies. Yamaha Australia's service, or lack of it, has been appalling. Being an Electronic Engineer, I know it is a design flaw, but they insist that I should take these 35 kg subs to their repair shop. Several visits later, each taking over 4 weeks and no improvements. 

I also own Soavo 1 and Soavo 3 speakers. It is a shame that the flagship speakers from Yamaha are such disappointment. You will be better off with any other subwoofer even in the sub $200 range.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Dont be fooled by a 10" driver. I have a sub with a 10" driver and its capable of going down to 20Hz at 106db so nothing to sneeze at. If its a long excursion 10" it can still do a good job.


What sub is this ?


----------

